# Singapore changes property rules to prevent the growth of foreign owned enclaves



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Some expats in Singapore are to be limited in the number of properties they can buy in certain*public developments to prevent the growth of enclaves of foreigners. The government has imposed limits on the number of public flats in each apartment block and*neighborhood that can be sold to those with permanent residency (PR) status. The new [...]

Click to read the full news article: Singapore changes property rules to prevent the growth of foreign owned enclaves...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

